# 2014 PDC world darts championship..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

*2014 PDC world darts championship.. may contain spoilers*

who's routing for who to win the title this year then? im going to say either Adrian Lewis or (as much as don't particually like him) Phil Taylor to retain the title. two 9-dart finishes in one day so far too :thumb:


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Taylor all the way! But to be honest either fellow stokie to win will do me happy! ( at least we have so world champions and something)


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Should have been at the grand slam quarters 

There was literally 180 after 180 by Lewis and Taylor

Amazing games and atmosphere


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah, I watched that grand slam match open-mouthed at the scoring tbh. most 180's ever in a PDC match I believe


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

MVG...........:thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Tip for those throwing - Don't throw a 9 darter as you'll not get thru to the next round!!
Great darts today, I'd love to attend and get taken out on a stretcher after an all day / night bender dressed as something stupid!!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

The crowd crack me up, some top costumes:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The drinks are the best, 5 pint jugs :lol:

Seriously, if you get the chance to go then do it. Best night out tbh


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I think MVG will win it, I am hoping so anyway, Taylor looked shaky the other night and although great at his profession he gets on my nerves! Kim Heybrechts is my outsider choice though, great player!

Been watching it all so far, really enjoyable, looking forward to the next round though really as it will kick up a notch then.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Michael Smith, world youth champion just beat Phil Taylor, awesome player and will be a big name for the future. prolific 140 scorer too, made over 30..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Taylor won't be happy with that! Lewis will win it this year.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

I saw on twitter last night a picture of a bookies slip that a bloke bet £100,000 that Taylor would beat smith ......... O dear


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I fell asleep watching Taylor v Smith last night , What a shocker !! 

I wanted MVG at the start anyway


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Glad Taylor has gone, Glad Hamilton has gone, Heybrechts gone (so no more camera panning to the delightful Dana no more :-(). So its wide open now, got a feeling the way some have been playing that its going to be someone we wouldn't normally expect to win it, will win it!

As for Taylor what frustrates me is he is sponsored by Sky, Sky give him so much exposure and all fill in's between matches generally involve Taylor, yet last night after he lost he was too 'distraught' to give an interview, Ok I understand he was disappointed to lose, but he is refusing to give an interview to the very company that have given him thousands of pounds over the years and taken his exposure level to something beyond the normal dart player, all he had to do was come on and say 'yes I am disappointed, my opponent was better than me on the night, he took his chances, he deserved to win' simple as that, yet could he do that! No!!! Yet, when he wins he can't get to the studio quick enough to blow his own trumpet and mention Ricky Hatton, Robbie Williams and tell us all how he is a Millionaire....!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ got to agree with that tbh. also, I think he forgets quite often that he could well of never become the star he is if a certain Crafty ****ney hadn't suddenly gotten dartitis leaving him unable to play to his best ever again, but meaning he could mentor Taylor..

im going to say either MVG or James Wade to win it this year, MVG has really come on strong in the last couple of years and Wade is the best left handed player bare none, yet he beats himself up way too often, his own worst enemy..


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've always liked wade but he's been lacking of late

I pray mpg doesn't win, just can't stand him :lol:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

wade in a whinger, if hes losing he will whinge to the ref about something guarenteed.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> I've always liked wade but he's been lacking of late
> 
> I pray mpg doesn't win, just can't stand him :lol:


Thats what happens when you shag a walk on girl! She has worn him out!!! :argie::argie:

But seriously, Wade could be a good outside bet, also Peter Wright, with his outlandish trousers and hair, its enough to put the opponent off, but I think MVG will be tough to beat, hope he does win it, nice bloke!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

james_19742000 said:


> Thats what happens when you shag a walk on girl! She has worn him out!!! :argie::argie:
> 
> But seriously, Wade could be a good outside bet, also Peter Wright, with his outlandish trousers and hair, its enough to put the opponent off, but I think MVG will be tough to beat, hope he does win it, nice bloke!


Maaate

You should see her in real life, such a worldie


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Kimo73 said:


> such a worldie


What does that mean ??

Anyway , The way Lewis despatched VDV last night was just brilliant , I don't really like him but he sure can play darts


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

R7KY D said:


> What does that mean ??
> 
> Anyway , The way Lewis despatched VDV last night was just brilliant , I don't really like him but he sure can play darts


Worldie?

Like the best person to have as a girlfriend? That sorta thing. World class basically

Here:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=worldie


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

she aint all that


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Getting interesting the darts now, some good 1/4 finals coming, the MVG and Gary Anderson match this afternoon was excellent, Gary had the match in his hands, just couldn't finish MVG off, credit to MVG though for coming through, shown great class to win that match although Gary did sort of hand it to him!

I still think Peter Wright could be an outside bet, as for Wadey, don't like the bloke much, but fair play to him he just gets on with the job, had a lot of luck in his first couple of matches so maybe thats a sign?

Lewis, when he is playing well he is arguably the best natural player ever, he is a joy to watch, but not overly keen on him though, however fantastic watch at times.

Enjoying it so much more with no Taylor as it means its a lot more wide open.

Also, really pleased they have been using David Croft for some commentating and commentary, Dave Clark just reminds of Virgil from Thunderbirds and is so wooden, Croft has a genuine love of the game and that comes across, and when he is commentating with John Part its excellent, John Part is great as a current player and is quick with his thoughts etc on the match in play.

Don't forget that when this tournament has finished the BDO Worlds from Lakeside starts on BBC, think its Jan 4th, they have made the competition larger this year and as a result there are afternoon sessions of play during the week with coverage on BBC2 and red button other times and then the highlights show at night, yes the standard isn't as good as the PDC, but it does have a charm of its own and its the competition the man in the street can compete for.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

was a shame that Smith lost against Wright but what a match - 106 average! 
Wright does look a bit of a berk with his hair and dress sense but he can chuck arrows which is what matters


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

quality match on here, looks like newton is out


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Stand up if you luv the darts:thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wade or Whitlock for me, would love to see the Wizard win it as MVG does my tree in for some reason, too ****y??


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

White v whit lock , some game this:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Come on MVG:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

writting may be on the wall early for Webster..


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great stuff this:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

indeed, Webster is known for being a scraper so he's in his eliment now and MVG is hating it..


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Its great TV, and we got wade v Lewis yet :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

good to see Peter Wright reach the final, MVG currently steam-rollering through his semi-final match, 4-0 up with a 154 out shot


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

lewis needs to wake up QUICK:doublesho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yep, not that he's playing bad he's just not hitting doubles but he needs MVG to slip a bit from his 105-odd average..


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

could be a whitewash comin here:doublesho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

its heading that way but MVG does slip near the finishing line at times..


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

That was ridiculous


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Can't wait for the final!! What a pair of games that was:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Mvg is tasty but he does me head with his out celebrations after nearly every throw. His facial expressions of him squeezing a turd out that's going to hurt wtf


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

It's probably physiological and puts the other person off


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Just took a £50 off my mate who said he fancied Lewis to win that one


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Peter Wright needs to get going in this final and quick..


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

has he just woke up:doublesho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

he had, had one dart for 4-3, now 5-2..


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

only way he was going to be in the game was if MVG let him and he did, thats somethings someone better as taylor did last year would have piled the pressure on.


----------

